
How to draw every street in a country with Node.js and SVG - danburzo
http://danburzo.ro/every-street/
======
danburzo
A little vacation experiment based on Ben Fry's project "All Streets":

[http://3rdfloor.fathom.info/products/all-
streets](http://3rdfloor.fathom.info/products/all-streets)

I tried my hand at drawing every street in the OpenStreetMap dataset for
Romania using Node.js for data processing and SVG for drawing the map. I'm
pretty happy with the results, and with a bit of optimization I was able to
draw similar maps larger datasets like France or Germany.

The code is also on Github: [https://github.com/danburzo/every-
street](https://github.com/danburzo/every-street)

------
poseid
nice project, I also like SVG and JS for visual experiments

